
Mt. Gox Bitcoin CEO Can't Stifle Grin as he Bows in Apology for Bankruptcy - testrun
http://www.dailytech.com/Mt+Gox+Bitcoin+CEO+Cant+Stifle+Grin+as+he+Bows+in+Apology+for+Bankruptcy/article34424.htm
======
lutusp
The article's author is obviously unfamiliar with Japanese customs. A bow
without a smile is taken as insincere.

[http://blog.heritage.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/obamajap...](http://blog.heritage.org/wp-
content/uploads/2009/11/obamajapanbow091116.jpg)

[http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/x/two-young-smiling-woman-
japan...](http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/x/two-young-smiling-woman-japanese-
kimonos-bowing-to-each-other-studio-shot-women-33399547.jpg)

------
kbenson
Some people grin, or even laugh when uncomfortable or nervous. Using what
_may_ be a slight grin as the title of an article means this article, and
journalist for that matter, aren't worth my time. I highly doubt they are
worth anyone else's either.

